# end grain routing on router table



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

I have been searching for safer methods to rout small pieces that sometimes get caught on the fence opening for my chamfer bit. Wondering if I should buy a coping sled, or modify a miter guage with clamps and not use the fence.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Katy's dad said:


> I have been searching for safer methods to rout small pieces that sometimes get caught on the fence opening for my chamfer bit. Wondering if I should buy a coping sled, or modify a miter guage with clamps and not use the fence.


Hi Liston - Welcome to the forum
There are a lot of small parts holding jigs on the market. I happen to have one of the Rockler flavors and it works, ok I guess. I'm not thrilled with it. I made the one below but less than thrilled with it also. I've got that small parts sled in the pdf on my to-do list because it looks like it addresses the issues I have with the others.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

When I rout the ends of small pieces I just grab a square offcut of ply or mdf and use it as a sled. I hold the piece against the offcut tight to the infeed fence and then push both past the bit. The ply or mdf also help prevent blowout since the bit cuts the same profile into the "sled" as it cuts on your piece. Works very well as long as your piece is long enough to keep your fingers away from the bit.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Also if you have a split fence it should be closed close to the bit to eliminate any excess gap that will allow material to catch on. Zero clearance around the bit would be ideal when routing small parts. Different ways to go about making one depending on type of fence you have.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Liston and welcome to the Router Forums. We are glad you have chosen to join us.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Liston.


----------



## frenchie (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Bro.


----------



## otherguy (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome to the boards


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. My router table is a bosch ra1181 ? with cast aluminum top with miter slot, and cast aluminum split fence. The zero clearance sacrificial top and fense might be the ticket, but also the sled idea is something I will try. Thinking maybe i will make one that I will attach to mitre bar, that utilizes vertical as well as horizontal adjustment slots, and toggle clamps


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one more way "safer methods to rout small pieces" "wood clamps" they will lay flat on the table top and keep you fingers out of the path of the bit and because they are made with wood you will not damage the bit, you can also make you own and let the bit put in the profile of the bit in the end of the clamp,no need to use Oak for the clamp, pine will work (2 x 4 stock) just as well, I have many of my own for that type of job,but it's best to use a zero clearance insert in the fence for the job. .

But I will say it's hard to beat 5.oo dollars for a clamp that's all setup out of the box...

4" Hand Screw

http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-Hand-Screw/G8062

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Handscrew-Kit-4-/H2849

Grizzly.com

===



Katy's dad said:


> I have been searching for safer methods to rout small pieces that sometimes get caught on the fence opening for my chamfer bit. Wondering if I should buy a coping sled, or modify a miter guage with clamps and not use the fence.


----------

